# Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€



## Kunari (19. Juli 2014)

*Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Hallo allerseits! 
Da mir die Profis dieses Forums schon öfters geholfen haben, wende ich mich heute wieder einmal an euch. Ich suche ein Gaming Laptop, welches mich zuverlässig die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre unterstützt. 

Budget: 1.500 € - 2.500 €
Grafik: aktuelles Topmodell GTX880M (bin mit Nvidia bisher sehr gut gefahren, physx und so )
RAM: 12 - 16 GB
Festplatte: am liebsten ne SSD für windows und für die Spiele eine 1TB platte
Größe: am liebsten 15" (mein altes asus g71v 17" ist mir fast zu wuchtig)
Gewicht: unter 10 kg 
Lautstärke / Hitze: Ich will mich nicht verbrennen bei Volllast und würde gerne noch was hören. 
DVD/BLU-Ray Laufwerk: da ich 90% aller meine Spiele digital beziehe, muss nicht unbedingt eins dabei sein.
Wofür wird's genutzt: eigentlich nur zum zocken in guter Qualität. Möchte es gerne gemütlich im Wohnzimmer und ggf. im Garten nutzen. 
Betriebssystem: hatte bisher nur Win 7, weiß nicht ob alle Spiele mit Win 8.1 laufen.
Warum kein Desktop Pc: möchte mobiler sein und den Laptop auch gerne mal mit in Urlaub nehmen

ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt. Eventuell wisst ihr auch von einem Modell das in naher Zukunft rauskommt, dann würde ich noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Ich kann dir jetzt kein genaues Modell sagen aber schau dir mal die Alienware Laptops an. Bin mir nicht 100% Sicher aber ich glaub die kann man selbst Konfigurieren  Kannst aber auch Mal die MSI Teile angucken, kann dir aber zu beiden nicht viel Sagen. Den einzigen Laptop den ich hatte/habe war/ist ein Medion. Mein Kollege hat einen von Dell aus der XPS reihe kann dir da aber auch nix sagen.


----------



## Medicate (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

MSI GT60-2PE16H11B (0016F4-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Captn (20. Juli 2014)

Alienware ist schlicht weg zu teuer. Was MSI betrifft, wärst du ganz gut bedient. Laut dem, was ich zu denen gelesen habe, sind die vom Preis her relativ gut für Gaming-Laptops.. (gibt natürlich auch hier unterschiedliche Varianten, aber das kannst du dir ja in Ruhe abgucken).


----------



## Vinz1911 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Ich empfehle ein Schenker Notebook, ich nutze selber das XMG P502 mit GTX680M war damals das Mobile Flagschiff von Nvidia, da kannst du alles selber Konfigurieren und die Verarbeitung ist Top, Alienware ist zu teuer, MSI nutzt ein Lüfter zum Kühlen von CPU & GPU, Kann ich nur von Abraten  Schenker Notebooks: mysn.de 


EDIT: Hier eine mögliche Konfiguration vom 15 Zöller P504


----------



## SilentMan22 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*



Medicate schrieb:


> MSI GT60-2PE16H11B (0016F4-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Der Laptop ist eigentlich TOP  und hat ALLES was man braucht und will aber... Die Auflösung killt die 880M in anspruchsvollen Spielen.


----------



## Medicate (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Der Laptop ist eigentlich TOP  und hat ALLES was man braucht und will aber... Die Auflösung killt die 880M in anspruchsvollen Spielen.


 
Schenker XMG P504-4IT Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hat 1080p. finde es nich so schick, wie die MSI, aber is billiger


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Ich habe seit Freitag ein MSI GE 2 Apache Pro mit i7 und GTX 860 (Maxwell).

Noch bin ich unschlüssig, ob ich den zurückschicken soll oder nicht.
Der Medion Laptop, den ich noch habe war leiser.

Die Lüftersteuerung von MSI ist total verkorkst. (auch mein letzter MSI Laptop von 2007 war lauter als der Medion)

Der i7 verbrennt im idle ganz schon Strom (40-50W) und wird 45-50°C warm. Zusammen mit deiner GTX 880 hast du da nen schönen Hochofen.


----------



## Kunari (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Warum werden Laptops mit einer GTX880 verkauft, wenn die Dinger dann so heiß werden?


----------



## Alex555 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*



Kunari schrieb:


> Warum werden Laptops mit einer GTX880 verkauft, wenn die Dinger dann so heiß werden?


 
Weil die 880M noch Kepler und nicht Maxwell ist.
Maxwell kommt erst später in den High End Bereich, derzeit ist das stärkste Maxwell Modell die 860M.
Wenn möglich könnte sich warten lohnen, da auch AMD einen neuen Chip bringt, und nicht nur rebrandet. 
Die neuen Chips werden auch leistungsstärker und effizienter sein.


----------



## clarkathome (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Ich habe ein MSI GE60 und dieses wurde ziemlich laut und so heiß das die CPU bei BF3 ins Throttling rannte, habe dann diese Lösung angewendet: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)

War aber auch ein Gerät für 799 €.

Was damals noch ein Problem war, sind die Verbauten lüfter welche teilweise alle 10-11 Sekunden rhythmisch auf Volllast schalteten und verstummten. -> Davon war ich nicht betroffen.

Ich weiß auch nicht in wie weit das mit MSI allgemein zusammenhängt, ich bin mit meinem Notebook nach meiner MOD voll zufrieden.


----------



## Kunari (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Weil die 880M noch Kepler und nicht Maxwell
> Die neuen Chips werden auch leistungsstärker und effizienter sein.


 
Kann man das ungefähr abschätzen wie lange man da warten muss?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

 Da noch keine offiziellen großartigen Ankündigen gemacht wurden denke ich, dass du da länger warten könntest.....
Erstmal vorweg, wenn 15 Zoll wirklich sehr wichtig sind dann kann ich dir kaum was empfehlen. Asus ist in dem Bereich am leisesten und am kühlsten, mit Abstand. Sie haben ein altbewährtes Kühlsystem was super funktioniert. Das G750 würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Nur angemerkt, der Blickwinkel ist *******, wenn also mehrer Leute einen Film gucken wollen auf jeden Fall an der Fernseher anschließen. Gibt es deinen Wünschen entsprechend um ungefähr 2000 Euro. Alienware ist  Es gibt momentan einfach gar nichts was den Preis gerechtfertigt. Hätte es irgendwas außergewöhnliches oder ähnliches dann könnte man vielleicht darüber reden, aber momentan einfach nur Schwachsinn. MSI ist in dem Preisbereich nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert, da ist das Asus einfach die deutlich bessere Wahl. Interessant wäre, insofern du die meiste Leistung für dein Geld haben willst, das P724 von Schenker. Gibt es für knapp über 2000 Euro mit zwei 290X denen leistungstechnisch kaum etwas entgegenzusetzen ist. Ist aber ein richtiger Ofen und auch nicht sonderlich transportabel. Das P704 hat ein stark reflektierendes Display, da du es draußen verwenden willst, würde davon abraten. Ansonsten auch ein super Gerät. Wenn 15 Zoll wirklich ausschlaggebend sein dann wäre das P504 wohl angebracht. Mit I7, 880M und entsprechender 1TB SSD (komplett ohne HDD!) kommt man auf knappe 2000 Euro. Da eigentlich alle Laptops in dem Bereich echte Ofen sind, außer das Asus, musst du dir echt überlegen ob du nicht doch einen Kompromiss eingehen willst.
Am besten schaust du dir die entsprechenden Modelle mal an und stellst Fragen wenn du dir unschlüssig bist


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Wie gesagt für die Kombination:

i7
GTX 860m
1TB Platte
Bluray-Laufwerk
8 GB RAM
Killernetzwerkkarte
beleuchtete Tastatur
und mit BS (auch wenns nur Win 8.1 ist)

Ist der Preis von 999,- großartig.
Jeder Laptop hat einen hörbaren Lüfter unter Last. Das ist halt der Kompromiss.
Ich habe ein Tool gefunden, um den Lüfter zu regeln und wenn ich eine Variante finde, wo mir nicht die Ohren abfallen und die Temps um 90°C CPU / 70°C GPU bleiben, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Kunari (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Gibt es denn interessante Alternativen im 17" Bereich? 

Warum keine HDD? Der Vorteil einer SSD ist mir schon klar, aber 1TB SSD ist sicherlich kaum zu bezahlen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wie gesagt für die Kombination:
> 
> i7
> GTX 860m
> ...


 
Über welches Gerät schwafelst du gerade?

@TE: Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, das beste wäre eindeutig das G750 von Asus. Schaus dir mal an.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+g750jz+t4023h/incrpc/lastseen
und hier ein Test dazu:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Preview-Asus-G750JX-Gaming-Notebook.92341.0.html


----------



## Kunari (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Danke, mache ich.


----------



## jaggerbagger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

MSIs sind laut übrigens.


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juli 2014)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> MSIs sind laut übrigens.



Nein, definitiv nicht.

Bei Notebook vielleicht, aber nicht bei Karten.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht.
> 
> Bei Notebook vielleicht, aber nicht bei Karten.



Worüber reden wir hier denn gerade? 
Ach so, stimmt ja, über die 290X Lightning (geiles Kärtchen nebenbei erwähnt)  
Naja, MSI ist nicht zwingend laut, aber die meisten Modelle sind echt mies. Es gibt auch einige die komplett in Ordnung sind, ein großer Teil ist aber Mist. Aber alle ''Gamer''-Notebooks sind heiß und laut (außer vielleicht die Asus)
@TE: Und, wie sieht deine momentane Lage aus, wohin tendierst du?


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Das MSI Notebooks heiß und laut sind hätte mich ja nichtmal gestört, aber die Teile halten einfach null aus.

Mein GE40 hab ich vor 1/2 Jahr gekauft und es schaut echt net mehr schön aus, also hol dir nur nen MSI wenn du es immer schön in ner Notebooktasche rumträgst (und mit Sammthanschuhen anfasst)


----------



## Kunari (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Ich denke ich werde noch ein wenig mit dem Kauf warten. Bis die GTX880 auf Maxwell Technologie verfügbar ist.


----------



## SvenSigi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Wieso muss es ein Laptop sein?
Mit PC kämst du billiger und besser weg..


----------



## Kunari (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Damit ich mobiler bin als mit einem Stand Pc.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Ich würde gerne noch die Möglichkeit eines ITX-Systems in den Raum werfen


----------



## Kunari (23. Juli 2014)

*Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Was ist ein itx System?

Hab mir mal das Asus G750jx angeschaut, hat bei den Tests eigentlich recht gut abgeschnitten. Hat aber "nur" 8GB RAM. Worin liegt denn da der Unterschied zwischen dem JZ und dem JX?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

ASUS ROG G750JZ-T4023H (90NB04K1-M00260) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und
ASUS ROG G750JZ-T4024H (90NB04K1-M00270) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das wären die G750JZ, die JX haben noch die 770M. Die beiden unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausrüstung.
Also wenn du nur zockst und nichts großartiges anderes machst reichen die 8GB dicke aus. Wenn du unbedingt mehr RAM könntest du ja selber welchen einbauen, ist kinderleicht.

Was ich vorhin gemeint habe sind winzige PCs. ITX-Gehäuse sind klein und da passt echt einiges an Hardware rein 
Wenn du zum Beispiel oft hin und her pendelst könntest du dir sowas anschauen.


----------



## Magesun (24. Juli 2014)

Habe asus g750jm (mit gtx 860m (maxwell)), der ist leise und kuhl , kann nur weiter empfehlen)
Bei notebookchek gibts auch tests von js und jm versionen.


----------



## Kunari (24. Juli 2014)

*Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Also aktuell tendiere ich sehr zum Asus G750JZ-T4024h, einfach,weil diese Version noch ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk hat. Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen super Preis für das Gerät finden. 8-)

Wobei das Ding mit 4,3kg n echter Klopper ist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Jap, da muss man halt leider Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Kunari (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Danke für die Tipps. Habe mir nun das G750JZ-T4024H mit 16GB bestellt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem Knecht 
Fotos und Rückmeldungen sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Kunari (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Hab das Ding jetzt ein wenig getestet und grundsätzlich läuft alles super. Bin auch mit Win 8.1 sehr zufrieden.

Leider schaltet sich die Festplatte offensichtlich nach ein paar Minuten aus. Dann ruckelt das Spiel kurz, man hört wie die Festplatte wieder aktiviert wird und schon geht es flüssig weiter.  

Kann man da was machen? 

Hab gelesen es kann daran liegen, dass die zweite Festplatte (die, die ich nur für meine Spiele nutze) im RAID geschaltet sind. Was auch immer das bedeutet..


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Hast du im BIOS auf AHCI-Modus gestellt?


----------



## Kunari (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Das Gerät fährt in 5 Sekunden hoch, es gibt nicht einmal eine eingabeaufforderung um das BIOS zu betreten. Wie mache ich das denn bei dem Teil?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Einfach nach Start auf ''Del'' oder F2 drücken, kann aber variieren bei jedem Gerät.


----------



## iTzZent (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Gibt es bei Windows 8.1 nicht mehr. 

So geht es nun ins Bios:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZcYbxOcPV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## metalstore (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

ich weiß nicht, ob es wegen UEFI so ist (mein Rechner hat noch ein "traditionelles(?)" BIOS und läuft unter Win 8.1) und ich komme per F2 noch ins BIOS


----------



## iTzZent (10. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Bei den meisten Notebooks geht dies aber nicht mehr, daher ja die UEFI Firmware Funktion unter Windows 8.1. Dort gibt es auch kein "Clickbios" wie man es von normalen Mainboards kennt... 

Bei MSI Notebooks gibt es sogar unterschiedliche Bios Versionen... einmal für Windows 7 (ohne UEFI auswählbar) und dann halt für Windows 8 (UEFI ausstellbar). Auf MSI Notebooks lässt sich auch kein Windows 7 im UEFI Modus installieren...


----------



## Kunari (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Also das mit dem ins BIOS kommen hat wie im Video beschrieben geklappt. Leider lande ich in einer BIOS Endlosschleife, nachdem ich von RAID 0 auf AHCI umgestellt habe. Er startet also den Rechner neu und landet immer wieder im BIOS. 

Beheben kann man das "Problem" nur, wenn ich wieder auf RAID 0 umstelle.


----------



## iTzZent (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Warum willst du Raid denn deaktivieren ? Ein Raid 0 musst du natürlich vorher auflösen und dann musst du auch Windows neu installieren. Deine Daten befinden sich gerade auf 2 Datenträgern verteilt... das dies ohne Raid nicht funktioniert, sollte logisch sein.


----------



## Kunari (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Also ich habe 2 SSDs und eine 1,5 TB Festplatte eingebaut. Die 1,5 Terrabyte Platte, die offensichtlich im RAID geschaltet ist und auf 2 Partitionen aufgeteilt ist, beinhaltet meine Spiele. Das Betriebssystem ist auf einer SSD drauf. Wie oben schon beschrieben treten bei meinen Spielen meistens kurze Ruckler auf, da die Festplatte meint sich abschalten zu müssen zwischendurch. Damit ich dieses Problem umgehen kann, wollte ich den RAID ausschalten, da ich gelesen hatte, dass man damit eventuell das Problem lösen kann. 

Ist das nicht richtig?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Du kannst einen Raid Verbund nicht einfach ausstellen. Hier handelt es sich nicht um 2 Partitionen auf einem Datenträger sondern um 2 verschiedene Physikalische Datenträger die sich gegenüber deinem System als eine Festplatte zu erkennen geben.

Also 2*750GB. Bei einem Raid 0 werden jetzt wenn du ein Spiel installierst jeweils 50% jeder Datei des Spieles auf den einen und 50% auf den anderen Datenträger geschrieben. Was die Schreibegschwindigkeit der "Festplatte" erhöht.
Wenn du jetzt aber den Raid 0 Deaktivierst sind alle Daten hin, denn du hast jetzt 2 getrennte Festplatten mit jeweils einem halben Spiel. Ein halbes Spiel ist aber nicht lauffähig


----------



## bschicht86 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, hat er 2 SSD´s und eine HDD. Sinnvollerweise kann man nur die SSD´s im RAID schalten. Wenn man das RAID deaktiviert, sollte klar sein, dass Windoof nicht mehr bootet da das RAID scheinbar beide SSD´s zusammenfasst.
Die Datenfestplatte liegt somit nicht im RAID.
Die Hänger in Spielen kannst du beheben, indem du in das Energiemanagement von Windoof gehst und der Festplatte sagst, dass sie nie abschalten soll. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Kunari (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Leider hat das ändern des Energiemanagements nichts gebracht.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Das kleine Biest - Gaming Notebook mit GTX 880 M für ~ 2.000€*

Geht die Festplatte immer noch aus und ist ein Lag davon abhängig oder ist der Lag noch da, obwohl die Festplatte im Dauerlauf ist?


----------

